# My local outdoor range



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

For your enjoyment.

http://lwgc.ca


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The "pistol" section of the club's website details the requirements, including a permit, for transporting a "restricted firearm" (presumably a pistol) from one's home to a club range and back again.
Evidently, you can be permitted to possess a pistol, but that permission to possess doesn't mean that you will be allowed to actually shoot it.

Furthermore, in order to visit another club's range, for instance to shoot a match, you must have a written invitation from the host club in your hand.
The proof that this regulation is meaningless harassment is shown by the fact that anyone who wishes to do so can merely download the necessary form from the host club's website, and print it and sign it oneself.

But the most complete proof that all of this bureaucratic nonsense is factually meaningless is that none of it did anything to stop a nutcase from shooting-up a mosque with an illegal firearm and legal ammunition, all of it acquired through extra-legal channels outside of government control.


(If we aren't very careful, this is where we, too, will soon end-up.)


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Exactly Steve. The laws are there to keep honest law-abiding gun owners honest but do nothing to stop or even hinder illegal gun activity.
I love to shoot so I will bend over and take it like a man.
It's not very often you hear of a "real" gun owner going nuttso, they all know too well what their actions could do.


----------

